# 2.6.0 MOUSE Problem

## Vip_A

Hi,

I tried to switch to kernel 2.6.0. Everything loads OK(gpm, X...), bot i don't have mouse. In 2.4.0 kernel i had no problems with this mouse - PS2.

----------

## mad man moon

Did you enabled

Device drivers -> Input device support -> Mice

Device drivers -> Input device support -> PS2Mouse

Device drivers -> Character devices -> Mice -> Bus Mouse Support?

----------

## Vip_A

Everything is enabled in kernel - no errors everything loads perfectly.

----------

## mad man moon

I have another box with 2.6 kernel. There PS2 Mouse works perfectly, but I cannot look it up now, have to do it tomorrow.

----------

## mad man moon

This is the part of the XF86Config:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse1"

   Driver       "mouse"

   Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

   Option  "Device"   "/dev/psaux"
```

Part of the kernel config file:

```
CONFIG_BUSMOUSE=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y
```

That's all I would think of.

Good Luck.

----------

## whyhankee

 *Vip_A wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I tried to switch to kernel 2.6.0. Everything loads OK(gpm, X...), bot i don't have mouse. In 2.4.0 kernel i had no problems with this mouse - PS2.

 

Hi Vip_A,

I have exactly the same problem here ..

2.6.0 and my Intellimouse Optical om a asus P4533C.. I have used this combination with 2.5.7x with no problems, but now ... ?? ;-(

I even just patched the kernel to 2.6.1-rc2 with no luck..

Also booting with gentoo-sources (2.4.22) gives me a perfectly wotking mouse .. 

I used the same kernel + config on 2 other CPU's (same mouse, other motherboards) and they are working, but this combo ..

Everything seems ok, XFree86 -configure detects a mouse, but when is start x (basic setup) nothing happens ..

Anybody a good hint ?? Thanks in advance !!

----------

## srlinuxx

Don't know if it'll help youse guys, but you could try changing your protocol to IMPS/2 and see.

----------

## mike4148

Plus, you don't need to enable bus mouse support. If you look at the help for it, it explicitly states that it's for non-PS/2, non-serial mice (ancient, strange ones virtually no one uses anymore).

----------

## whyhankee

 *srlinuxx wrote:*   

> Don't know if it'll help youse guys, but you could try changing your protocol to IMPS/2 and see.

 

In my case, tried PS2, imPS/2, ExplorerPS/2, and all stuff that could help ..

Even cat /proc/mouse (/proc/psaux && /proc/mice/mouse0) did nothing when  i moved the mouse .. Using USB it the previous (cat) action gave me results but on PS2 => Nada ..

But, thanks for the hint !

----------

## zuluzulu

I fixed my mouse not working in 2.6 by going to the usb section of the kernel config and setting the ohci,ehci, and uhci (all 3 listed)  to M and recompiling the kernel.  My mouse would only work in 2.4 but not 2.6 until I did the above.

----------

## whyhankee

 *zuluzulu wrote:*   

> I fixed my mouse not working in 2.6 by going to the usb section of the kernel config and setting the ohci,ehci, and uhci (all 3 listed)  to M and recompiling the kernel.  My mouse would only work in 2.4 but not 2.6 until I did the above.

 

USB mouse or PS2 ??

Thanks !

----------

## HighOnBonsai

This may help you:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=121289

Christopher

----------

## whyhankee

 *HighOnBonsai wrote:*   

> This may help you:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=121289
> 
> Christopher

 

Hi, thanks for the post .. But the mouse is working great as a USB, but it will not work when i attach it as PS2 (for use with a KVM switch) .. It has worked with the previous versions (2.5.7x) but up 2.6.1-rc2 it doesn't ..

Thanks !

----------

## Vip_A

My mouse is PS2, not USB.

----------

## -YoShi-

Try to look in your /dev folder if theres 

```

bash-2.05b$ ls /dev/input

event0  event1  mice  mouse0

bash-2.05b$

```

if you have mouse0 modify your XF86Config or XF86Config-4 

with

```

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse0"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mouse0"

EndSection

```

----------

## nuclear

 *zuluzulu wrote:*   

> I fixed my mouse not working in 2.6 by going to the usb section of the kernel config and setting the ohci,ehci, and uhci (all 3 listed)  to M and recompiling the kernel.  My mouse would only work in 2.4 but not 2.6 until I did the above.

 

I have a 4 port Belkin Omniview KVM with a Logitech Trackman USB mouse (connected via usb->ps2) 

Mouse was going absolutely crazy until I followed your advice.

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## ashrobo

 *zuluzulu wrote:*   

> I fixed my mouse not working in 2.6 by going to the usb section of the kernel config and setting the ohci,ehci, and uhci (all 3 listed)  to M and recompiling the kernel.  My mouse would only work in 2.4 but not 2.6 until I did the above.

 

I am using a 2 port Aten KVM with a Logitech MX500 USB mouse (connected via usb->ps2). The mouse only works with the following config.

```

 <*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

 <*>   OHCI HCD support

 <M>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

```

Just a note in case someone has the same problem.  :Smile: 

----------

